# zebra danios and fry



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

Similar question to my last.. I have 8 small zebra danios with my pregnent platys. Do I need to worry about the zebras or more about the mommy platy??


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The mommy platy could get stressed out by the constant darting around the danios do. I think the fish that needs worrying about are the baby platies. They will get eaten in a second.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The mouth size rule applies. If it fits, its lunch. Whats the biggest thing your danios can eat? I was just reading about an angelfish that ate an oto.


----------

